# Chunk Of Lip Ripped Off



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

So last week while I was feeding my reds and one had a chunk of its lower lip bitten off. I drop a Massivore pellet into the tank and two reds charged it, the first red caught it in its mouth and the second one tried to grab it but when it tried to bite the pellet the first red already swollowed it resulting in the second red removing some flesh from the first red's lower lip. I been treating with MELAFIX last week and it seems to be recovering very well but it looks as if the lip only grows back to the root of the teeth where the teeth connect to the lower jaw. Will the lip heal back fully? Seeing the teeth exposed is both cool but having half of it lower lower lip left is pretty unsightly. Heres some pics of the damage after treating with MELAFIX for one week. The first time the lip was ripped open it was a swollen bleeding mess but its healing progress is going well.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

He is going to be fine, 
P's have amazing healing.

However your guy looks crazy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Adds character


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

very true....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nothing to worry about... it will heal pretty fast


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

He does look pretty crazy


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing like a little battle scar!


----------

